# Undertakings 06



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

heres the link to my haunted house for 2006...the video is pretty bad - no fog - no actors - and basically no lighting..but youll get the idea - i need to get better video skills..haha - anyway - enjoy and tell me what you think - 1031fan


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's one of the best videos I've seen. Are your props animatronic through electricity or pneumatics?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice job! Where do you live...if you're close I'd like to come check it out!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks guys - im from PA - about 45 min south of harrisburg - all the moving props are pneumatic...hacked stuff of course - im not made of money - haha - run off of 110V rainbird sprinkler valves..worked great...glad you liked it - 1031fan


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Your video was pretty good.
I like your guys out front best ..do you have any still pics of that lantern. or the staff.....would like to see those better.
Your autopsy room was cool ..what is your body made from. Liked the way you put that together.
Looks like you had alot of wind too.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

Pictures by 1031fan - Photobucket

heres a link to my album - thers 3 different pages - for some reason there is only two bad pics of the lantern guy on there - but there is some other stuff that you can see closer up that you couldn't see too well in the vid..

the body was an old manequin??? (spelling??) he didn't have any legs head or arms so...i figured..what the heck else would i do with him - and yes...that was a very windy day!! 1031fan


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great place! What are the guys in the yard made from? At first I thought momster mud, but the material moves to much. Loved the mirror. I made one, but it looks to nice. I need to scare it up more, make it darker, like yours.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

that video was great!!!
your hant was amazing! 
i can't wait to see what you have in store for 07!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

That is very nice! How many guests did you get and how long were you open? I really like the people out front and your operation rooms! One last question, how did the haunt hold up being we are going to have one somthing similar to this.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks man..I had my headphones on and I got a bleeding eardrum from the shriek from the popup reaper thing..LOL! Your haunt is awesome! Great job.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

scareme: - the gib guy out front if made from chicken wire and wood frame LIKE monster mud props...but the fabric is a cotton sheet dipped in straight latex paint..soaked..wrung out..and draped like mud - i really like the look since it looks more like clothing and less like a statue - the second guy - with the lantern and spike o heads is a MM prop - rock solid - bother were outside for about 2 months in the rain and whatenot...look as good as they did when i put then out - 

shady: - we had roughly 1000 guests go through...and were open about 8 nights...the advertising was very minimal and last minute, so that contributes to the low numbers...as far as being sturdy - - this thing was a work horse!! actually to tell you the truth - the facade is still up - the bottom story was osb and the top was just framed 1" foam board! took that 50 mph gusts like nothin....the building was very sturdy as well...only part we had a problem with was the top tarp - there were some small places wind got underneath and cause some pproblems..but over all...the thing was sturdy as hell - and a good thing cause there were many people i thought were gonna fly right through the walls!!

Dr. - haha - glad it gave you a rush...now you know what my poor neighbors heard for a month - haha

thanks guys for such great responses..really feels good to know your work is appreciated....and if you want to know anything....just ask!! 1031fan


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good stuff 1031! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

I, too, love the mirror! GREAT Job!!! I know you got a LOT of scares!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Disgusting and disturbing, I loved it!


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

That was very impressive. Nice job. Did you build the entire "house" that your haunt was in? I am looking for an inside venue and not sure wether or not to build something or see if I can find a building for rent just for the month of Sept/October...........again nice job.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

yes..i did build he ENTIRE "house" that it was in - and i am still in the process of taking it down...SOOOOO thats why im going to go your route and try to find a building for rent...making a large modular haunts are very unfeasable unless you just want to have a little maze or something in your yard....anything bigger than that can be a real pain if you want to make them up to code...which is necessary if you want to charge an admission obviously ...i was working on grass so the ground was uneaven too - def not fun....but thanks for the compliments guys...really appreciate them - 1031fan


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

You seem to have some experience with the whole "event" thing. Is there somewhere you could point me to to find the legalities and codes required to hold a Haunted event that you will charge admission to? My brother and I are putting together a Business plan and some Marketing strategies this week to see if we can receive any financial backing. If theres any info or a link to a specific site, that would be great......


----------

